# Why Timex Watches Still Lead In The Ultra-Affordable Space



## ManonRue

Je suis une vraie passionnée, et moi, personnellement, j'ai opté le rolex pour la premiere fois, et en voyant les tresors de Timex, ça me donne envie d'en acheter:amour:


----------



## usd97

honestly, great brand


----------



## johnnyboots

I came really close to buying there new James collaboration. Serious kit for $350. It was in my cart, had all the info loaded and just couldn't hit "purchase" even though I knew it was going to sell out. I had some other priorities for the money...but damn if that wasn't a sweet little field watch!


----------



## PieGuy

usd97 said:


> honestly, great brand


Gotta dig that they are putting Waterbury, CT back on the map


----------



## HarpoMarx

I received my first watch, a manual-wind Timex, in 1960 as a birthday gift ... and it definitely took a lickin'. Don't know what happened to it, but I had a mother who used to throw all of my possessions out into the trash when she determined that I didn't need them anymore. That's probably what happened to it.


----------



## manwhowalks

My first mechanical watch was a hand wound Timex, got it as a gift circa 1970 - Unfortunately it's long gone.


----------



## Cptam

Have quite sentiment to this brand, as it was the first 'serious' watch that I have received from my parents as a kiddo. Definitely Timex will always be for me in top of mind for watches.


----------



## Cylone6pb

JustinMFrost said:


> If you were to guess what percentage of fellow WUS members list a Timex watch as their first timepiece, what would you guess? More than half? More than 3/4? Every week-or sometimes even more often-a new entrant appears in the affordable end of the watch market, and frankly they're mostly garbage. Aside from some of our favorite 'microbrands' that have been established for some time now, the entry-level price segment is wrought with poor manufacturing and overhyped nonsense, yet Timex is still alive and kicking, lately delivering more and more great budget-friendly watches that any self-respecting watch geek would recommend to friends looking for a first watch on a shoestring budget.
> 
> Though they were a bit late to the party, Timex has entirely embraced its vintage roots recently. Gone are the days where Ironman/Indiglo watches dominated any Timex related press. Instead the brand has more vintage-styled pieces in their repertoire than ever, and we've even seen a return to mechanical calibers here and there. Initially we saw hand-wound pieces using unnamed Chinese-manufactured movements, but soon the brand shifted gears to Miyota automatics (mostly the 8215), ensuring that their watches would still be serviceable despite their sub-$300 sticker price.
> 
> That in mind, here's a look at some of the home runs in Timex's current collections.
> 
> *Q Timex Reissue 38mm*
> 
> ​
> This faithful reissue of a 1979 Timex model is about as hot as it gets in affordable watches right now. The Q went out of stock the first time around (and also the second, if I'm not mistaken), but the brand seems to have a handle on demand/production. The pocketbook-friendly diver-inspired piece is a modest 38mm across, has a 12h timing bezel (yes, it rotates), is rated to 50m of water resistance, and even has that odd period-correct battery access port on the caseback. If you want an affordable, fun, vintage-inspired Pepsi-bezel without all the luxe premium nonsense, look no further.
> 
> *SHOP NOW
> 
> MK1 Steel 40mm*
> 
> ​
> A standard-style field watch for a hair over $100? Yep, Timex has that. Actually, the MK1 collection is very extensive, including both steel and aluminum cased models all floating around the same price range. 40mm makes them a touch bigger than the classic mil-spec from Benrus, Hamilton, and others, but it is by no means "oversized". All versions are fitted with a domed acrylic cristal, and in this case we see a microblasted finish throughout its case (though there is also a brushed steel model out there if that's your preference).
> 
> *SHOP NOW
> 
> Waterbury Traditional Automatic 42mm*
> 
> ​
> On the standard/dressy side of things, Timex's Waterbury Traditional ticks a lot of boxes. Its design is clean, its dial fonts match, its date window is color-matched, and even with a Miyota automatic its price comes in at a hair under $250. The watch can also be had on a bracelet for a modest bump to $269, but I'm definitely not hating this black on black combo. Though not apparent in stock photos, the case is mostly brushed, but has polished chamfers on its lugs for a touch of contrast.
> 
> *SHOP NOW
> 
> American Documents 41mm*
> 
> ​
> Though pricier than its siblings, Timex has taken a page from Shinola and a few other brands with this release, bringing more of its manufacturing back stateside than ever before. The cool part about this is that Timex (unlike any of the other brands doing this) has an actual manufacturing legacy in the US, going all the way back to its founding in Waterbury, Connecticut in 1854. The case, strap, and even its Gorilla Glass crystal are manufactured stateside, whereas its caliber is imported from Switzerland. For its caseback, a stamped brass coin depicts the map of America, surrounded by inscription. This is echoed by a brass insert into the end of the crown that sports a vintage Timex logo. It's a smart and timeless piece, and under $500 its quite fairly priced, even though it's running a quartz caliber.
> 
> *SHOP NOW
> 
> Navi XL 41mm*
> 
> ​
> Unlike some of the other vintage-themed pieces thus far, the Navi XL is quintessential '70s/'80s diving badassery un a budget package. No, it's not a "proper diver", but close! It has luminous material applied to all of the correct points except the bezel pip, its bezel rotates, but unfortunately its crown doesn't screw down. That said, with 100m of water resistance, it can easily take a splash or two, and at $129 if something terrible happens to it, it will be a less decimating blow to the pocketbook too. The more I look at this piece, the more I'm considering it to be one of the best bang-for-buck beater out there right now.
> 
> *SHOP NOW
> 
> Waterbury Legacy 34mm*
> 
> ​
> Obviously any kind of homage is a contentious issue in watch collecting, but I don't hate the fact that Timex has a Rollie Datejust homage in their lineup for a modest $139. They've gone so far as to add a date magnifying window, somewhat accurately replicated the Jubilee bracelet (in design, not finish), and even painted a dial texture reminiscent of malachite stone or this specific model. Timex is by no means trying to fool anyone into thinking this is comparable to the famed Rolex it mimics, and for the price of entry I'd wholeheartedly support it as an introductory watch, or just a fun daily beater.
> 
> *SHOP NOW
> 
> Timex x Keone Nunes 40mm*
> 
> ​
> Unlike the Waterbury Legacy, this piece isn't pulling inspiration from elsewhere in the industry. Instead, you're looking at a sleek collaboration with the Hawaii-based traditional Polynesian tattooer Keone Nunes. To this day Nunes opts for hand-tapping his tattoos rather than using modern equipment, and the common geometric patternwork his style is known for can be found throughout the watch and strap. Every Timex x Keone Nunes watch includes the koa'e 'ula design on its dial. Usually referred to as a red-tailed tropicbird, the koa'e 'ula is a symbol associated with safe travels. Meanings and history aside, the watch is based on the standard Timex Scout field watch, which measures 40mm across and uses a flat mineral crystal rather than the domed acrylic we've seen on some of our other favorites.
> 
> *SHOP NOW
> 
> Timex X Peanuts Marlin Automatic 40mm*
> 
> ​
> We covered this much-loved Timex Snoopy Marlin when it first launched just over a year ago , and personally the novelty just hasn't worn off. The 40mm Miyota-powered automatic still has plenty of retro charm (including its big domed acrylic crystal), and though it's presently listing as sold out, Timex does plan to bring the piece back online soon. In the interim, you might find something you like in the balance of the '60s styled Marlin Automatic collection.
> 
> *SHOP NOW*


The best thing about Timex is that they make great watches for the average person, but also position themselve as great gifts for kids/young people. My first 5-6 watches were Timex growing up.


----------



## crismoffitt

JustinMFrost said:


> If you were to guess what percentage of fellow WUS members list a Timex watch as their first timepiece, what would you guess? More than half? More than 3/4? Every week-or sometimes even more often-a new entrant appears in the affordable end of the watch market, and frankly they're mostly garbage. Aside from some of our favorite 'microbrands' that have been established for some time now, the entry-level price segment is wrought with poor manufacturing and overhyped nonsense, yet Timex is still alive and kicking, lately delivering more and more great budget-friendly watches that any self-respecting watch geek would recommend to friends looking for a first watch on a shoestring budget.
> 
> Though they were a bit late to the party, Timex has entirely embraced its vintage roots recently. Gone are the days where Ironman/Indiglo watches dominated any Timex related press. Instead the brand has more vintage-styled pieces in their repertoire than ever, and we've even seen a return to mechanical calibers here and there. Initially we saw hand-wound pieces using unnamed Chinese-manufactured movements, but soon the brand shifted gears to Miyota automatics (mostly the 8215), ensuring that their watches would still be serviceable despite their sub-$300 sticker price.
> 
> That in mind, here's a look at some of the home runs in Timex's current collections.
> 
> *Q Timex Reissue 38mm*
> 
> ​
> This faithful reissue of a 1979 Timex model is about as hot as it gets in affordable watches right now. The Q went out of stock the first time around (and also the second, if I'm not mistaken), but the brand seems to have a handle on demand/production. The pocketbook-friendly diver-inspired piece is a modest 38mm across, has a 12h timing bezel (yes, it rotates), is rated to 50m of water resistance, and even has that odd period-correct battery access port on the caseback. If you want an affordable, fun, vintage-inspired Pepsi-bezel without all the luxe premium nonsense, look no further.
> 
> *SHOP NOW
> 
> MK1 Steel 40mm*
> 
> ​
> A standard-style field watch for a hair over $100? Yep, Timex has that. Actually, the MK1 collection is very extensive, including both steel and aluminum cased models all floating around the same price range. 40mm makes them a touch bigger than the classic mil-spec from Benrus, Hamilton, and others, but it is by no means "oversized". All versions are fitted with a domed acrylic cristal, and in this case we see a microblasted finish throughout its case (though there is also a brushed steel model out there if that's your preference).
> 
> *SHOP NOW
> 
> Waterbury Traditional Automatic 42mm*
> 
> ​
> On the standard/dressy side of things, Timex's Waterbury Traditional ticks a lot of boxes. Its design is clean, its dial fonts match, its date window is color-matched, and even with a Miyota automatic its price comes in at a hair under $250. The watch can also be had on a bracelet for a modest bump to $269, but I'm definitely not hating this black on black combo. Though not apparent in stock photos, the case is mostly brushed, but has polished chamfers on its lugs for a touch of contrast.
> 
> *SHOP NOW
> 
> American Documents 41mm*
> 
> ​
> Though pricier than its siblings, Timex has taken a page from Shinola and a few other brands with this release, bringing more of its manufacturing back stateside than ever before. The cool part about this is that Timex (unlike any of the other brands doing this) has an actual manufacturing legacy in the US, going all the way back to its founding in Waterbury, Connecticut in 1854. The case, strap, and even its Gorilla Glass crystal are manufactured stateside, whereas its caliber is imported from Switzerland. For its caseback, a stamped brass coin depicts the map of America, surrounded by inscription. This is echoed by a brass insert into the end of the crown that sports a vintage Timex logo. It's a smart and timeless piece, and under $500 its quite fairly priced, even though it's running a quartz caliber.
> 
> *SHOP NOW
> 
> Navi XL 41mm*
> 
> ​
> Unlike some of the other vintage-themed pieces thus far, the Navi XL is quintessential '70s/'80s diving badassery un a budget package. No, it's not a "proper diver", but close! It has luminous material applied to all of the correct points except the bezel pip, its bezel rotates, but unfortunately its crown doesn't screw down. That said, with 100m of water resistance, it can easily take a splash or two, and at $129 if something terrible happens to it, it will be a less decimating blow to the pocketbook too. The more I look at this piece, the more I'm considering it to be one of the best bang-for-buck beater out there right now.
> 
> *SHOP NOW
> 
> Waterbury Legacy 34mm*
> 
> ​
> Obviously any kind of homage is a contentious issue in watch collecting, but I don't hate the fact that Timex has a Rollie Datejust homage in their lineup for a modest $139. They've gone so far as to add a date magnifying window, somewhat accurately replicated the Jubilee bracelet (in design, not finish), and even painted a dial texture reminiscent of malachite stone or this specific model. Timex is by no means trying to fool anyone into thinking this is comparable to the famed Rolex it mimics, and for the price of entry I'd wholeheartedly support it as an introductory watch, or just a fun daily beater.
> 
> *SHOP NOW
> 
> Timex x Keone Nunes 40mm*
> 
> ​
> Unlike the Waterbury Legacy, this piece isn't pulling inspiration from elsewhere in the industry. Instead, you're looking at a sleek collaboration with the Hawaii-based traditional Polynesian tattooer Keone Nunes. To this day Nunes opts for hand-tapping his tattoos rather than using modern equipment, and the common geometric patternwork his style is known for can be found throughout the watch and strap. Every Timex x Keone Nunes watch includes the koa'e 'ula design on its dial. Usually referred to as a red-tailed tropicbird, the koa'e 'ula is a symbol associated with safe travels. Meanings and history aside, the watch is based on the standard Timex Scout field watch, which measures 40mm across and uses a flat mineral crystal rather than the domed acrylic we've seen on some of our other favorites.
> 
> *SHOP NOW
> 
> Timex X Peanuts Marlin Automatic 40mm*
> 
> ​
> We covered this much-loved Timex Snoopy Marlin when it first launched just over a year ago , and personally the novelty just hasn't worn off. The 40mm Miyota-powered automatic still has plenty of retro charm (including its big domed acrylic crystal), and though it's presently listing as sold out, Timex does plan to bring the piece back online soon. In the interim, you might find something you like in the balance of the '60s styled Marlin Automatic collection.
> 
> *SHOP NOW*


----------



## crismoffitt

Love the Snoopy!


----------



## ctang

Excellent post. I’m so glad to see Times make the comeback that they have. I have my grandfather’s timex and had one or two growing up. I have two of the new vintage-inspired ones, including the pepsi, and love them.


----------



## Epicblue

Have very opinion to this brand, as it was the main 'significant' watch that I have gotten from my folks as a youngster. Most certainly Timex will consistently be for me in top of psyche for watches.


----------



## FLA45fan

Just waiting for the reissue of the Snoopy to come back in stock somewhere . . .


----------



## HellaCity

Solid watches for the price with a great history behind the brand


----------



## makenwinners

I still got my Timex! Super loud ticking though!


----------



## PilotPhill

Except that the Waterbury loooks like a cheap knock off of the Datejust - no respect for that. I like their other watches though!


----------



## Dairygold

Never thought of getting a time, but I might.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeX154

Got one of these for my dad, love Timex


----------



## ibrook972

Love my pepsi Q. Gets more comments than any of the other watches in my humble little collection


----------



## leonbeast

nice


----------



## Silverspoon09

I dunno why, I just can't get into Timex. Maybe because I see them at Walmart and think of them as cheap.


----------



## wav3rhythm

What a fantastic brand that has always worked well for me. I’ve worn the same Times through two deployments and it finally took one lickin’ too many after 12 years and needed to be replaced.


----------



## kissdb

HarpoMarx said:


> I received my first watch, a manual-wind Timex, in 1960 as a birthday gift ... and it definitely took a lickin'. Don't know what happened to it, but I had a mother who used to throw all of my possessions out into the trash when she determined that I didn't need them anymore. That's probably what happened to it.


I also like timex.


----------



## barbas

I like their designs, just wish they improve their movements a bit, to reduce noise and improve alignment, especially on dials with markers.


----------



## m1i2k3e4

You can get pretty much any style you want with Timex. Great value, built solid for everyday watches, and fun crossing over with other brands. The western equivalent for Seiko.


----------



## The Linen Dial

My first watch was a Timex, and I feel there is yet still much untapped potential.


----------



## LuxuryConnect

Makes sense. Very durable watches


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRONO TIMEPIECES

Never really looked thru any but their sport watches. Some of them aren’t too shabby looking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TeeFuce

My first watch was a black-dialed field watch with an olive-drab strap. It looked like that MK1 steel but I'm pretty sure it was smaller than 40 mm.


----------



## keeper_

The Peanuts collaboration is beautiful.


----------



## R4732

JustinMFrost said:


> If you were to guess what percentage of fellow WUS members list a Timex watch as their first timepiece, what would you guess? More than half? More than 3/4? Every week-or sometimes even more often-a new entrant appears in the affordable end of the watch market, and frankly they're mostly garbage. Aside from some of our favorite 'microbrands' that have been established for some time now, the entry-level price segment is wrought with poor manufacturing and overhyped nonsense, yet Timex is still alive and kicking, lately delivering more and more great budget-friendly watches that any self-respecting watch geek would recommend to friends looking for a first watch on a shoestring budget.
> 
> Though they were a bit late to the party, Timex has entirely embraced its vintage roots recently. Gone are the days where Ironman/Indiglo watches dominated any Timex related press. Instead the brand has more vintage-styled pieces in their repertoire than ever, and we've even seen a return to mechanical calibers here and there. Initially we saw hand-wound pieces using unnamed Chinese-manufactured movements, but soon the brand shifted gears to Miyota automatics (mostly the 8215), ensuring that their watches would still be serviceable despite their sub-$300 sticker price.
> 
> That in mind, here's a look at some of the home runs in Timex's current collections.
> 
> *Q Timex Reissue 38mm*
> 
> ​
> This faithful reissue of a 1979 Timex model is about as hot as it gets in affordable watches right now. The Q went out of stock the first time around (and also the second, if I'm not mistaken), but the brand seems to have a handle on demand/production. The pocketbook-friendly diver-inspired piece is a modest 38mm across, has a 12h timing bezel (yes, it rotates), is rated to 50m of water resistance, and even has that odd period-correct battery access port on the caseback. If you want an affordable, fun, vintage-inspired Pepsi-bezel without all the luxe premium nonsense, look no further.
> 
> *SHOP NOW
> 
> MK1 Steel 40mm*
> 
> ​
> A standard-style field watch for a hair over $100? Yep, Timex has that. Actually, the MK1 collection is very extensive, including both steel and aluminum cased models all floating around the same price range. 40mm makes them a touch bigger than the classic mil-spec from Benrus, Hamilton, and others, but it is by no means "oversized". All versions are fitted with a domed acrylic cristal, and in this case we see a microblasted finish throughout its case (though there is also a brushed steel model out there if that's your preference).
> 
> *SHOP NOW
> 
> Waterbury Traditional Automatic 42mm*
> 
> ​
> On the standard/dressy side of things, Timex's Waterbury Traditional ticks a lot of boxes. Its design is clean, its dial fonts match, its date window is color-matched, and even with a Miyota automatic its price comes in at a hair under $250. The watch can also be had on a bracelet for a modest bump to $269, but I'm definitely not hating this black on black combo. Though not apparent in stock photos, the case is mostly brushed, but has polished chamfers on its lugs for a touch of contrast.
> 
> *SHOP NOW
> 
> American Documents 41mm*
> 
> ​
> Though pricier than its siblings, Timex has taken a page from Shinola and a few other brands with this release, bringing more of its manufacturing back stateside than ever before. The cool part about this is that Timex (unlike any of the other brands doing this) has an actual manufacturing legacy in the US, going all the way back to its founding in Waterbury, Connecticut in 1854. The case, strap, and even its Gorilla Glass crystal are manufactured stateside, whereas its caliber is imported from Switzerland. For its caseback, a stamped brass coin depicts the map of America, surrounded by inscription. This is echoed by a brass insert into the end of the crown that sports a vintage Timex logo. It's a smart and timeless piece, and under $500 its quite fairly priced, even though it's running a quartz caliber.
> 
> *SHOP NOW
> 
> Navi XL 41mm*
> 
> ​
> Unlike some of the other vintage-themed pieces thus far, the Navi XL is quintessential '70s/'80s diving badassery un a budget package. No, it's not a "proper diver", but close! It has luminous material applied to all of the correct points except the bezel pip, its bezel rotates, but unfortunately its crown doesn't screw down. That said, with 100m of water resistance, it can easily take a splash or two, and at $129 if something terrible happens to it, it will be a less decimating blow to the pocketbook too. The more I look at this piece, the more I'm considering it to be one of the best bang-for-buck beater out there right now.
> 
> *SHOP NOW
> 
> Waterbury Legacy 34mm*
> 
> ​
> Obviously any kind of homage is a contentious issue in watch collecting, but I don't hate the fact that Timex has a Rollie Datejust homage in their lineup for a modest $139. They've gone so far as to add a date magnifying window, somewhat accurately replicated the Jubilee bracelet (in design, not finish), and even painted a dial texture reminiscent of malachite stone or this specific model. Timex is by no means trying to fool anyone into thinking this is comparable to the famed Rolex it mimics, and for the price of entry I'd wholeheartedly support it as an introductory watch, or just a fun daily beater.
> 
> *SHOP NOW
> 
> Timex x Keone Nunes 40mm*
> 
> ​
> Unlike the Waterbury Legacy, this piece isn't pulling inspiration from elsewhere in the industry. Instead, you're looking at a sleek collaboration with the Hawaii-based traditional Polynesian tattooer Keone Nunes. To this day Nunes opts for hand-tapping his tattoos rather than using modern equipment, and the common geometric patternwork his style is known for can be found throughout the watch and strap. Every Timex x Keone Nunes watch includes the koa'e 'ula design on its dial. Usually referred to as a red-tailed tropicbird, the koa'e 'ula is a symbol associated with safe travels. Meanings and history aside, the watch is based on the standard Timex Scout field watch, which measures 40mm across and uses a flat mineral crystal rather than the domed acrylic we've seen on some of our other favorites.
> 
> *SHOP NOW
> 
> Timex X Peanuts Marlin Automatic 40mm*
> 
> ​
> We covered this much-loved Timex Snoopy Marlin when it first launched just over a year ago , and personally the novelty just hasn't worn off. The 40mm Miyota-powered automatic still has plenty of retro charm (including its big domed acrylic crystal), and though it's presently listing as sold out, Timex does plan to bring the piece back online soon. In the interim, you might find something you like in the balance of the '60s styled Marlin Automatic collection.
> 
> *SHOP NOW*


I love vintage Timex


----------



## rnosky

You could find them at the drug store, right next to the Speidel watch bands.


----------



## Skeptical

A bit outdated, but I got a chuckle out of it. The $179 Timex Q is an "ultra affordable" is it? I'll see myself and my $14 Casio out.


----------



## jcp123

This is not the backhanded compliment it sounds like - but Timex gets the longest and hardest look when I’m at Walmart and similar bargain hunting. A Timex is my standby/grab n go as well, and it caught a very big chunk of wrist time since I bought it last spring. They’ve brought a lot of presence to their catalog and have essentially done what I’ve wished Citizen would do, bringing some swagger back into the catalog. Much respect to Timex being a low-priced brand which makes stuff even a higher-end watch collector might well have one or two of in the drawer or box - pretty sure I’ll always have at least one around.


----------



## MrBlonde

PieGuy said:


> Gotta dig that they are putting Waterbury, CT back on the map


I second this. CT has such a rich history of manufacturing quality American made products, but there isn’t much of that left these days.


----------

